# Craftsman riding lawn mower tractor not moving when shifting gears



## topgun129 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Craftsman riding lawn mower tractor (model # 917.273390). 

So the issue is that when I shift the gears for it to go forward or in reverse it does not move at all. It nudges like an inch and then stops

I removed the back plate which basically protects the transmission and pulley area and noticed that when the tractor is in idle the pulley is spinning fine (the pulley is connected by a belt which is run by the engine). The pulley sits right on top of the transmission.

When I shift the gears in forward or reverse the pulley stops spinning. I'm guessing that either the belt is not tight enough or something is broken inside the transmission.

Also when I manually pushed the tractor I noticed the pulley spinning. 

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you had either of the rear wheels off the tractor just prior to this issue?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a loose belt. Pulley will spin as long as there is no load on it, but once in gear the belt needs proper tention to grip the pulley under load. I noticed this trans uses a 80w90 gear oil. Have you checked the level? Maybe needs to be filled. Check owners manual. Sears has a viewable copy on their site.


----------



## Morella (Aug 15, 2012)

Rentahusband said:


> Sounds like a loose belt. Pulley will spin as long as there is no load on it, but once in gear the belt needs proper tention to grip the pulley under load. I noticed this trans uses a 80w90 gear oil. Have you checked the level? Maybe needs to be filled. Check owners manual. Sears has a viewable copy on their site.


 Where is the fill plug, normally, on these transaxles? I have a Spicer that came out of a Husqvarna 11-HP mower, and I inspected every inch of it and could find nowhere to put oil into it. Do they have a pipe plug, like an automotive diffy?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I recently did this on a Craftsman. I used the vent hole to drain and refill. It was on the top rear of the unit. Owners manual stated the fluid never needed changing.


----------

